# Milk dried up for ebf 9 month old. Pregnant early first trimester.



## mamadee17 (May 17, 2015)

Hi mamas, this is the only place I could think of to vent and look for advice. I just found out I'm pregnant and I have an exclusively breastfed almost 9 month old. My milk has decreased to drops. My heart is breaking. I'm trying More Milk Two by Mother love and eating more oatmeal and trying to get more healthy fats. I know I'm going to have to supplement, but I would like to use a living source. Have you given your baby raw goat milk? I know raw milk is controversial but I have an excellent local source. This pregnancy was not planned, so I'm so sad my infant is missing out on my milk when I was planning on extended breastfeeding. Thanks for listening. I don't know what I would do without reading the stories and advice from so many great women.


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

The most important thing is your baby's brain development. Your baby must be on solids if you only have drops of breastmilk. Goat's milk isn't right for human infants and I wouldn't give it to my baby. I would get milk from other mothers. You might try renting an electric pump for increased stimulation. I breastfed during pregnancy and maintained a supply. My nursing child was hospitalized in intensive care and I even became engorged because he was nursing so much. Just because you can only express drops doesn't mean breastfeeding is over.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree that your baby needs the full gamut of nutritional benefit - see what other mothers can offer you before going elsewhere.

Human Milk 4 Human Babies may have connections with local mamas near you. I donated to a local mama in this way when my child was younger:

http://hm4hb.net

Secondly, don't assume that you will lose your breastmilk and its benefits to your 9 month old forever. I don't know how pregnant you are now, but you will likely lose your milk for several months (it differs with each mama, some not losing it completely, but supply lowers, while others find they don't have any for the last 4-5 months of pregnancy and everything in between). However, once your new little one is born, your older child will once again benefit from the breastmilk if you choose to tandem nurse (and it sound as if you might be in favour of doing this). That means that your baby will only be requiring supplementing for a while, during the driest moments of pregnancy. In the interim, you don't know how much your baby is actually getting, and he may still be benefiting from small amounts of breastmilk even if you think you are dry. He can keep nursing even if you dry up completely and this will support his continued nursing once your milk comes in again.

These are just ideas, but I don't think you need to assume you have to substitute completely - then you would lose the benefit completely. Instead, look at the supplementation you need. You may not be able to 100% ebf your baby after 10 months old, for example, if you dry up... but you may be able to offer him 75% bf by supplementing from other mamas who donate to their peers. That would he has to get less calories from his new foods (actual foods as he would take in via baby led weaning to food... usually beginning around 7-12 months of age anyway).


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I haven't done raw milk, but I did give my son goat milk with coconut oil and maple syrup as a supplement to breast milk and solid foods when he was around 10 months. He drank a glass once or twice a day most days. He was already eating some solids at that point though, and drinking water as well.

I'm sorry your supply is dropping so soon. Make sure you're drinking lots and lots of water. During my last pregnancy I dried up suddenly, turned out I was dehydrated from not compensating for all the fluids needed to support pregnancy AND breastfeeding AND my own body. After a couple days resting and drinking gallons of water my milk came back.

You may be able to make up the lost calories for your little one with solid foods, depending on how much milk you still have. If that's not enough, I think the first choice supplement would be donor breastmilk. But I don't see any harm in supplementing some calories with goat milk, especially if you bump up the fat content, as long as you're using it in addition to breastmilk - not instead of. Best of luck!


----------



## mamadee17 (May 17, 2015)

Thank you for the advice and encouragement! I will keep nursing even if it's dry (for comfort). I'm looking forward to tandem nursing. In the mean time I found an incredible formula recipe through Weston A. Price that I trust. I've been using that to supplement the last couple days and my DS likes it. If other mamas are in a similar situation I recommend researching that.


----------



## freidariviere (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Unfortunately, there is no way to truly know if your baby is still okay unless you have blood HCG levels from earlier in your pregnancy. If the levels now are lower than at a previous reading, then the doctors are correct and you will most likely miscarry on your own. This is simply a wait-and-see situation. 

To answer your other question, a D and C may be necessary if your body doesn't miscarry on its own because even with no gestational sac or living baby in your uterus, your uterus still prepared for and began a pregnancy. This involved an embryo implanting into the thickened lining of your uterus. When this happens, the uterus starts to create a wonderfully thick, soft place for your baby to grow. Tissue expands, blood flow increases, etc. If the pregnancy doesn't continue, then all of that extra tissue and blood, including the embryo, will come out of your uterus. Sometimes, however, it doesn't come on its own or it takes longer than is safe, and the doctors will encourage you to undergo a D and C in order to remove those things. 

I hope this information at least helps to clear things up for you. I wish you the very, very best.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

If you go with raw milk- be very, very, very thorough about it. You need to know for sure that you're getting it from a safe source. If you have your own goats, that's one thing. If you have to get raw milk shipped in from a farm you've never even been to? I'd be careful about it. Ideally, you'll be able to find a nearby farm, go to it, talk to the owners, meet the goats, etc.

Do *NOT* give your baby straight goat's milk, raw or not. When he's 1 and eating a lot of solids, goat's milk is great. But it is _NOT_ a substitute for breastmilk. _Babies have died from goat's milk_. If you go that route you _NEED_ to add things to it. There are recipes for goat's milk formula out there. There are also kits for making raw cow's milk formula. But you _cannot_ just feed a baby animal milk! Human babies need _human_ milk.

Store bought is a much lower hassle option. A _lot_ of time, energy, and money goes into making sure it gives babies what they need. Increasing modern studies are showing that the difference between breastfeeding and formula feeding are negligible so you absolutely should feel awesome about how long you were able to give your baby breastmilk- while also feeling good that a perfectly healthy alternative is readily available! You can also get your baby back to the breast after your milk comes in again. Adoptive parents have gotten bottle-fed toddlers to take the breast, so this is only temporary.

HM4HB is also an option, but make sure you talk to the people and be safe about it. Most people have no problem with it, but diseases, including HIV, _can_be transmitted through breastmilk. Just talk to the people, make sure you feel good about it, and don't feel bad for asking for test results. I know someone whose nephew got HIV from a wetnurse who didn't even realize she had it.  Again, _not_ the norm, but be safe! Also, if you have to get breastmilk shipped in- make sure that the people are taking proper care to make sure the milk stays safe in shipping.

If you're comfortable with it, you can keep baby at the breast with a Medela SNS or Lact-Aid system or some other at-breast supplementer, too.

I'm very sorry that your milk dried up, it would've been better if you could've kept breastfeeding as long as you and your baby wanted, but it's okay. You definitely can try getting your baby to relatch once your milk's back in, nad there's tons of great options for now! Your baby is going to be absolutely fine!


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

mamadee17 said:


> Hi mamas, this is the only place I could think of to vent and look for advice. I just found out I'm pregnant and I have an exclusively breastfed almost 9 month old. My milk has decreased to drops. My heart is breaking. I'm trying More Milk Two by Mother love and eating more oatmeal and trying to get more healthy fats. I know I'm going to have to supplement, but I would like to use a living source. Have you given your baby raw goat milk? I know raw milk is controversial but I have an excellent local source. This pregnancy was not planned, so I'm so sad my infant is missing out on my milk when I was planning on extended breastfeeding. Thanks for listening. I don't know what I would do without reading the stories and advice from so many great women.


Wondering how things are going for you? I WOH full time and pump at work for my 9 month old (today!!) daughter. I just found out last Friday that I am pregnant again. During what was unbeknownst to me the TWW, my milk expression had totally tanked. I went from expressing 4-6 ounces per session to barely eking out an ounce in total. From both sides!! Last Tuesday I started taking More Milk Plus and saw a temporary increase. I stopped immediately (Thursday night was my last pill) after learning I am pregnant because Fenugreek should NOT be taken during pregnancy. It is a muscle smoother and can cause the muscles of the uterus to relax as well. Which we don't want at this time.

I still nurse my daughter morning, night and weekends. Today, I pumped 4 ounces at my morning session. I am hoping that after the implantation, my milk is starting to come back. With my second pregnancy (technically my 3rd bc the second was a loss), I nursed my then 2.5 year old through the first 3 months of my pregnancy. The nipple pain was excruciating and I felt like my milk supply was dwindling.

Anyway, today's output gave me hope. Even if just for a little while. I did start supplementing with formula, something I have never done before and was loathe to do. But, here we are. She's still getting one full bottle of mother's milk during the day (she only takes 2 anyway) and still nursing from me in the evening and through the night.

I'd love to know how things are going for you.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

mamadee17 said:


> Hi mamas, this is the only place I could think of to vent and look for advice. I just found out I'm pregnant and I have an exclusively breastfed almost 9 month old. My milk has decreased to drops. My heart is breaking. I'm trying More Milk Two by Mother love and eating more oatmeal and trying to get more healthy fats. I know I'm going to have to supplement, but I would like to use a living source. Have you given your baby raw goat milk? I know raw milk is controversial but I have an excellent local source. This pregnancy was not planned, so I'm so sad my infant is missing out on my milk when I was planning on extended breastfeeding. Thanks for listening. I don't know what I would do without reading the stories and advice from so many great women.


I just looked up the More Milk Two. Thanks for sharing that! I did not realize there was a product for pregnant mamas. I will look to pick some up as soon as I can.


----------



## TamTingLeong (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mamadee17 (May 17, 2015)

honeybunmom said:


> Wondering how things are going for you? I WOH full time and pump at work for my 9 month old (today!!) daughter. I just found out last Friday that I am pregnant again. During what was unbeknownst to me the TWW, my milk expression had totally tanked. I went from expressing 4-6 ounces per session to barely eking out an ounce in total. From both sides!! Last Tuesday I started taking More Milk Plus and saw a temporary increase. I stopped immediately (Thursday night was my last pill) after learning I am pregnant because Fenugreek should NOT be taken during pregnancy. It is a muscle smoother and can cause the muscles of the uterus to relax as well. Which we don't want at this time.
> 
> I still nurse my daughter morning, night and weekends. Today, I pumped 4 ounces at my morning session. I am hoping that after the implantation, my milk is starting to come back. With my second pregnancy (technically my 3rd bc the second was a loss), I nursed my then 2.5 year old through the first 3 months of my pregnancy. The nipple pain was excruciating and I felt like my milk supply was dwindling.
> 
> ...


(Hope I'm replying the right way)... Thank you for checking in! The mamas on here are the best! Things have calmed down. My baby adores the Westin A. Price infant formula recipe. I'm so happy. I feel peace knowing it is nutritious and very complete. I started supplementing with some solids.... Egg yolks, avocado, sweet potatoes, apples. So disaster averted. He still nurses for comfort and at night, but it's nice that now dad can get up to help with some feedings. I feel you with the nipple pain. It takes me back to the first few weeks of nursing. But I CAN'T wait until I can tandem nurse. I'm a milk making machine and I hate washing bottles. :smile: In the beginning, I was taking More Milk Two, which is a pregnancy safe tincture. So you can check out that one. I hope you have continued luck with your pumping!!


----------



## jmom121 (Dec 23, 2015)

Try mothers milk tea. It stimulates glands in breast promoting milk flow. It's all natural and organic. When I was 7 months pregnant I drank a one mug for two days and colostrum began leaking. I stopped drinking it because I didn't want to activate early labor. I bought it from Whole Foods, give it try and good luck.


----------

